

Lessons learned from improving Google Code web site performance - marrone
http://ajaxian.com/archives/lessons-learned-from-improving-google-code-web-site-performance

======
marrone
Having recently worked at Yahoo as a front-end engineer, I can say that those
rules actually are quite good.

For those who haven't seen it yet, the list referred to (put together by
Souders and his performance team) can be found at:

<http://developer.yahoo.com/performance/rules.html>

